# Looking for bloodline info!!!



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Adba registered male "Kilo Turner" 11613AP-97

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

I couldn't find anything. What's the reigstered named? The ADBA doesn't post pedigrees online. You should consider purchasing.a pedigree for your dog from them.


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

That is the dad to my pup... I am waiting for my ped to come in i was just seeing if i could get bloodline info on the dad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I only found a bitch with that name 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [132636] :: KILO'S TURNER


----------

